# Waymo employee reveals how it's testing SDC



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Castle AFB in Merced County, 130 miles east of the Googleplex in California's vast Central Valley is now a 91-acre site that Waymo uses to throw everything its engineers can think of to challenge Waymo's self-driving cars.
https://www.businessinsider.com/way...veals-how-self-driving-cars-are-tested-2018-8

That spinning-bucket Prius could be worth more than three General Motors. "The most thrilling thing was the day I rode in the vehicle on public roads with no one in the driver's seat,"









Action at Castle AFB ✔


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

still waiting on a video showing one entering a freeway, merging lanes, merging onto another freeway, then exiting and dealing with city traffic during rush hour. been waiting for months now.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Those that “wait” are the least informed

WWW stands for World Wide Web
@ ur level Try search engine Alta Vista


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Those that "wait" are the least informed
> 
> WWW stands for World Wide Web
> @ ur level Try search engine Alta Vista


 So that's a no, you cannot produce a video like that. Color me surprised


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you sent this thing downtown with the never ending stream of vehicle and pedestrian traffic, I wonder how many hours it would take to make it around the block ONCE?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Those that "wait" are the least informed
> 
> WWW stands for World Wide Web
> @ ur level Try search engine Alta Vista


Larry Page is your uncle isn't he?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> If you sent this thing downtown with the never ending stream of vehicle and pedestrian traffic, I wonder how many hours it would take to make it around the block ONCE?


my guess would be around 3-4 hours


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> So that's a no, you cannot produce a video like that. Color me surprised


First we lost the Tomato. Now it seems like the Hot Pepper has retired. Who's next??!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> First we lost the Tomato. Now it seems like the Hot Pepper has retired. Who's next??!!


They're probably all the same person anyway


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

I suspect most of the member are leaving you 
3 Neo-Luddism types
to your own accord.

U got an exclusive sovereign forum where u can do no harm
and no on the outside cares.
Enjoy


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> I suspect most of the member are leaving you
> 3 Neo-Luddism types
> to your own accord.
> 
> ...


Hey it's my friend!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> They're probably all the same person anyway


Sure they are but at least he should be given an honorary Creative Account Name badge for all his efforts.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Sure they are but at least he should be given an honorary Creative Account Name badge for all his efforts.


So let's review:

You got ONE GUY who is a normal dude who just so happens to think the machine takeover is imminent. (RamzFanz )

Then you got a handful of people (or maybe just one guy with multiple accounts) who works in the SDC biz trolling us all feeding us hype and lies

And everyone else who actually drives for a living knows the flaws in this "great plan" to automate transportation.

Is that about right?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> So let's review:
> 
> You got ONE GUY who is a normal dude who just so happens to think the machine takeover is imminent. (RamzFanz )
> 
> ...


Very close except I think it's actually 100% trolling and zero % employed by or contracted with any SDC.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Very close except I think it's actually 100% trolling and zero % employed by or contracted with any SDC.


The Tomato guy gave a pretty good story (courtesy of his boss, Monica) about how he works for a Think Tank involved with the SDC space.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The Tomato guy gave a pretty good story (courtesy of his boss, Monica) about how he works for a Think Tank involved with the SDC space.


Okay but I don't believe him or his fake assistant/boss.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Okay but I don't believe him or his fake assistant/boss.


I suppose it's possible that the whole story they gave was a fake-out but I don't know who would go to that much trouble to make a story like that up. And all as a prank? All to just troll? Just to piss people off? Doesn't make sense. It makes more sense if it's true.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I suppose it's possible that the whole story they gave was a fake-out but I don't know who would go to that much trouble to make a story like that up. And all as a prank? All to just troll? Just to piss people off? Doesn't make sense. It makes more sense if it's true.


I don't know why they do it but in my opinion this forum has more fake stories than any other I've seen.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I don't know why they do it but in my opinion this forum has more fake stories than any other I've seen.


Well... ok then


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> I suspect most of the member are leaving you
> 3 Neo-Luddism types
> to your own accord.
> 
> ...


I believe you're right. People all over the world are starting to wake up. Robot cars are here now, it's simply undeniable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Castle AFB in Merced County, 130 miles east of the Googleplex in California's vast Central Valley is now a 91-acre site that Waymo uses to throw everything its engineers can think of to challenge Waymo's self-driving cars.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/way...veals-how-self-driving-cars-are-tested-2018-8
> 
> That spinning-bucket Prius could be worth more than three General Motors. "The most thrilling thing was the day I rode in the vehicle on public roads with no one in the driver's seat,"
> ...


So the pedestrian and the guy on the bike are hired to do stupid stuff and see if the car runs into them?

And I thought my job was stressful.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> still waiting on a video showing one entering a freeway, merging lanes, merging onto another freeway, then exiting and dealing with city traffic during rush hour. been waiting for months now.


You're right. This is very normal to expect from a self driving car, and they *should* be able to do those things right now.

What I don't see self-driving cars being able to handle is lane-splitting bike messengers and motorcycles, construction zones, sinkholes, broken down vehicles, street-side parked cars opening doors up, malfunctioning traffic lights, cops directing traffic, riders vomiting, carjackings, vandals, riders having sex inside, and on and on


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Those that "wait" are the least informed
> 
> WWW stands for World Wide Web
> @ ur level Try search engine Alta Vista


It seems very obvious when we see posts like this.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> You're right. This is very normal to expect from a self driving car, and they *should* be able to do those things right now.
> 
> What I don't see self-driving cars being able to handle is lane-splitting bike messengers and motorcycles, construction zones, sinkholes, broken down vehicles, street-side parked cars opening doors up, malfunctioning traffic lights, cops directing traffic, riders vomiting, carjackings, vandals, riders having sex inside, and on and on


they can't even handle merging onto a freeway in perfect weather ROFL. they're such a joke.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> they can't even handle merging onto a freeway in perfect weather ROFL. they're such a joke.


Something occurred to me after typing my last comment.. the sex thing is going to be rampant. Leaving trash, or spills or hell, *bodily fluids*? I had a rider tonight who left period blood. Is WayMo going to whip out some Clorox wipes and wipe down its own seats?? Riders are going to ruin these cars like they've ruined those bicycles from those startups.

What about deliberate criminal sabotage, like Uber drivers throwing a gallon of paint onto the car? Or attaching a signal jammer to it? Or knifing the tires?

Or really the practical question: why?? SDCs aren't cheaper than drivers, so what's the point?

There's just so many reasons it won't work. But I think riders trashing the vehicles will be the biggest because it will be their most frequent problem.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Something occurred to me after typing my last comment.. the sex thing is going to be rampant. Leaving trash, or spills or hell, *bodily fluids*? I had a rider tonight who left period blood. Is WayMo going to whip out some Clorox wipes and wipe down its own seats?? Riders are going to ruin these cars like they've ruined those bicycles from those startups.
> 
> What about deliberate criminal sabotage, like Uber drivers throwing a gallon of paint onto the car? Or attaching a signal jammer to it? Or knifing the tires?
> 
> ...


You sound just like the guys that once worked on this assemble line










SDC has sensors on outside and INTERIOR areas. HotUberMess wants to have sex inside car? trash car ? Urinate inside vehicle? Destruction of private property? Vandalism? User agreement includes recording of all interior activity.

Illegal stuff goes to local law enforcement

Reminder: the company that Owns SDC equipment KNOWS your name, address and credit card number because YOU requested the car through the APP✔

When SDC arrives for requested pick up doors only unlock for you via your smart phone scanning the QR code on door.✔

Step 2. Your credit card is charged for interior damage and cleaning ✔
Step 3. Law enforcement alerted to Illegal activity (destruction of private property, vandalism)
Step 4. Warrant for ur arrest/ court date mailed 2 u, and your employer terminates you✔

Maybe your exploits end up on Facebook and YouTube

Every time a future employer, friend, family googles your name he sees u urinating inside a car
Trashing the interior Having sex inside the car, destruction of private property, vandalism

SDC company sets up a website Hall Of Shame Videos of your and others exploits.
You agreed to it when u signed up as a SDC passenger. Don't agree to it, don't get the ride.

Bet that stops future vandalism.

Expensive trip Bro
Hope it was worth it

Class dismissed ✔


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

According to "some"
SDC proliferation will be a catalyst for:

Roving bands of post apocalyptic zombies chasing SDC vehicles with
Urine
Blood
Semen
And paint cans

Note: these alarmist are also fans of Mad Max 1,2 & thunder dome

*GET THE SDC!!!!!! Destroy it!!!!! Urinate on it!!!!!! Blood Paint Semen!!!!!!*









Unemployed Former Orlando Uber Drivers. How do they afford those custom rides?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> You sound just like the guys that once worked on this assemble line.
> 
> ] wants to have sex inside car? trash car ? Urinate inside vehicle? Destruction of private property? Vandalism? User agreement includes recording of all interior activity.


Oh man I didn't anticipate those things being in a _user agreement. _Golly gee you really got me there.

That must be what Uber has been doing wrong, guys! Pax damage our cars because it's not in the _user agreement _that they can't!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Oh man I didn't anticipate those things being in a _user agreement. _Golly gee you really got me there.
> 
> That must be what Uber has been doing wrong, guys! Pax damage our cars because it's not in the _user agreement _that they can't!


You are on site to report to uber any damage caused by passengers.
In my 4 years doing uber & Lyft no one has ever damaged my ride
Your bad karma must attract vandalism. Golly Gee


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> I believe you're right. People all over the world are starting to wake up. Robot cars are here now, it's simply undeniable.


Being here and being as big as the iPhone are two different things.

The Segway is here too. Does anybody care about the Segway? Same with robo taxis

Many of the pro-robo people here are arguing that robo taxis being here and being as big as the iPhone go hand in hand.

The Segway people thought that the Segway was going to be as big as the iPhone, too


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Something occurred to me after typing my last comment.. the sex thing is going to be rampant. Leaving trash, or spills or hell, *bodily fluids*? I had a rider tonight who left period blood. Is WayMo going to whip out some Clorox wipes and wipe down its own seats?? Riders are going to ruin these cars like they've ruined those bicycles from those startups.
> 
> What about deliberate criminal sabotage, like Uber drivers throwing a gallon of paint onto the car? Or attaching a signal jammer to it? Or knifing the tires?
> 
> ...


Well, if I were to mess up a SDC, I'd claim that it was normal wear and tear. Uber likes that phrase.



iheartuber said:


> Being here and being as big as the iPhone are two different things.
> 
> The Segway is here too. Does anybody care about the Segway? Same with robo taxis
> 
> ...


Having the owner of the Segway company drive a Segway off a cliff doesn't exactly help convince people of the safety of your product. The SDC equivalent of that was Uber's killing of that women in Phoenix.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Well, if I were to mess up a SDC, I'd claim that it was normal wear and tear. Uber likes that phrase.
> 
> Having the owner of the Segway company drive a Segway off a cliff doesn't exactly help convince people of the safety of your product. The SDC equivalent of that was Uber's killing of that women in Phoenix.


Your argument is based on a false premise. We Still see plenty of segways as we will SDC. Class dismissed


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> If you sent this thing downtown with the never ending stream of vehicle and pedestrian traffic, I wonder how many hours it would take to make it around the block ONCE?


I was behind a Google SDC last week. It was stopped to the left of me at a red light in the left turn lane. I was in the go straight lane. When the light turned green the SDC cut me off by moving into my lane. If I hadn't braked it would have sideswiped me. Then, at the next junction it turned left, cutting off an oncoming cyclist and making him brake too.

Definitely not ready for prime time just yet.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was behind a Google SDC last week. It was stopped to the left of me at a red light in the left turn lane. I was in the go straight lane. When the light turned green the SDC cut me off by moving into my lane. If I hadn't braked it would have sideswiped me. Then, at the next junction it turned left, cutting off an oncoming cyclist and making him brake too.
> 
> Definitely not ready for prime time just yet.


Why tell us? Isn't this something u should report to google, "if it really happened "


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Why tell us?


Because this is a forum where people post their experiences and opinions etc. Next question.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> Your argument is based on a false premise. We Still see plenty of segways as we will SDC. Class dismissed


I made no argument. I stated two facts and said that neither convinces the public of the safety of these things. And my motivation was sarcastic humor. Your response just sounds like you have a line you just throw out regardless if it is applicable or not. That basically means you're reacting to programming rather than reasoning on your own. Stop being a mimic and start thinking.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was behind a Google SDC last week. It was stopped to the left of me at a red light in the left turn lane. I was in the go straight lane. When the light turned green the SDC cut me off by moving into my lane. If I hadn't braked it would have sideswiped me. Then, at the next junction it turned left, cutting off an oncoming cyclist and making him brake too.
> 
> Definitely not ready for prime time just yet.


Did it have a human to supposedly help prevent such stupid behavior?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Did it have a human to supposedly help prevent such stupid behavior?


There was a human in the car, but I can't be sure what his purpose was.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There was a human in the car, but I can't be sure what his purpose was.


Was it a rider screaming for help??!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There was a human in the car, but I can't be sure what his purpose was.


The human "working" for Waymo was probably watching The Voice on Hulu (such a popular show within testing self driving primitive robots monitors) and couldn't react in time to cover up the embarrassment.

The robots like to target, hit and eliminate people on bycicles or pushing bycicles.

Typical corporate philosophy - eliminate your competition.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because this is a forum where people post their experiences and opinions etc. Next question.


So you feel no responsibility to society, the community you reside and it's safety. One could make a case that by you not reporting the incident to the authorities within the community you live, you're an accessory after the fact of said incident.
You're part of the problem

Sad


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> So you feel no responsibility to society, the community you reside and it's safety. One could make a case that by you not reporting the incident to the authorities within the community you live, you're an accessory after the fact of said incident.
> You're part of the problem
> 
> Sad


Nobody wants to make their presence known to Skynet.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> So you feel no responsibility to society, the community you reside and it's safety. One could make a case that by you not reporting the incident to the authorities within the community you live, you're an accessory after the fact of said incident.
> You're part of the problem
> 
> Sad


We appreciate another shining example of authentic Tomato gibberish.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was behind a Google SDC last week. It was stopped to the left of me at a red light in the left turn lane. I was in the go straight lane. When the light turned green the SDC cut me off by moving into my lane. If I hadn't braked it would have sideswiped me. Then, at the next junction it turned left, cutting off an oncoming cyclist and making him brake too.
> 
> Definitely not ready for prime time just yet.


We're going to need to see the video. Cause the standard on here is show us the video, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was behind a Google SDC last week. It was stopped to the left of me at a red light in the left turn lane. I was in the go straight lane. When the light turned green the SDC cut me off by moving into my lane. If I hadn't braked it would have sideswiped me. Then, at the next junction it turned left, cutting off an oncoming cyclist and making him brake too.
> 
> Definitely not ready for prime time just yet.


No video = it never happened


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was behind a Google SDC last week. It was stopped to the left of me at a red light in the left turn lane. I was in the go straight lane. When the light turned green the SDC cut me off by moving into my lane. If I hadn't braked it would have sideswiped me. Then, at the next junction it turned left, cutting off an oncoming cyclist and making him brake too.
> 
> Definitely not ready for prime time just yet.


Video??


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> You sound just like the guys that once worked on this assemble line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean to tell me you're going to have a sophisticated video monitoring system, multiple people watching the tapes to look for vandals, you're going to appropriately discipline any perps who commit such crimes..

All that and yet... having a human driver is "too expensive"????



The Gift of Fish said:


> I was behind a Google SDC last week. It was stopped to the left of me at a red light in the left turn lane. I was in the go straight lane. When the light turned green the SDC cut me off by moving into my lane. If I hadn't braked it would have sideswiped me. Then, at the next junction it turned left, cutting off an oncoming cyclist and making him brake too.
> 
> Definitely not ready for prime time just yet.


What would have happened if you were another SDC? Two SDCs getting into an accident?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

transporter007 said:


> According to "some"
> SDC proliferation will be a catalyst for:
> 
> Roving bands of post apocalyptic zombies chasing SDC vehicles with
> ...


It will be more like this:











iheartuber said:


> You mean to tell me you're going to have a sophisticated video monitoring system, multiple people watching the tapes to look for vandals, you're going to appropriately discipline any perps who commit such crimes..
> 
> All that and yet... having a human driver is "too expensive"????
> 
> What would have happened if you were another SDC? Two SDCs getting into an accident?


Sounds like you missed your chance to make some money...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> So you feel no responsibility to society, the community you reside and it's safety. One could make a case that by you not reporting the incident to the authorities within the community you live, you're an accessory after the fact of said incident.
> You're part of the problem
> 
> Sad


Yeah........ I'll generally stop replying once the other person posts evidence that they are a moron, so I think we'll park this here.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol still no videos whatsoever over 15 minutes showing any of the 6,000,000 supposed miles of Waymos supposed SDC's driving themselves

and there's a reason for that....because they don't work 

i talked to yet another Google employees today as I pick up about atleast 2 each day and she stated what all the other stated, when she has ridden in them they never drive themselves...she stated that in the time she rode on one it only drove itself for about 2 miles lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol still no videos whatsoever over 15 minutes showing any of the 6,000,000 supposed miles of Waymos supposed SDC's driving themselves
> 
> and there's a reason for that....because they don't work
> 
> i talked to yet another Google employees today as I pick up about atleast 2 each day and she stated what all the other stated, when she has ridden in them they never drive themselves...she stated that in the time she rode on one it only drove itself for about 2 miles lol


There's 30 Aptiv Lyft "SDC" running here in Las Vegas. I put SDC in quotes because the hundreds and hundreds of times I've seen one over the last few months having to navigate Strip traffic, pickups, and pedestrians, it was driven by the human driver. They are just rolling advertisements.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> There's 30 Aptiv Lyft "SDC" running here in Las Vegas. I put SDC in quotes because the hundreds and hundreds of times I've seen one over the last few months having to navigate Strip traffic, pickups, and pedestrians, it was driven by the human driver. They are just rolling advertisements.


The beginning of the end Of the human driving ingredient.
The good news is other comparable low skill set careers available:

Movie theater & sporting event usher/ ticket taker
Janitorial services
Hotel maid services
Food service
Parking lot attendant
Lawn care (you'll need a lawn mower)
Laundry operator
Security guard (license & class time required)
Retail
Telephone solicitors

All gureenteed the same money you're making now except you won't be driving your only asset into the ground.

Don't want to continue with Menial dead end labor❓The federal government will retrain you.
Google:

*CareerOneStop*. Instituted by the *Recovery Act* of 2009, the Department of Labor's One Stop Career Centers can be found in all 50 states.
*Adult Training Programs *US Dept of Labor
*‼Programs provide high-quality employment and training services that address the needs of individuals in need of training, retraining, and skill upgrades. ‼

BUT, YOU GOTTA WANT IT, IT TAKEs WORK to retrain yourself. Ain't going to be handed to you. *


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> The beginning of the end Of the human driving ingredient.
> The good news is other comparable low skill set careers available:
> 
> Movie theater & sporting event usher/ ticket taker
> ...


Hey transporter007 so let me get this straight.... we have SDCs in Vegas that cant even drive without the help of a human driver and to you that means that the robot taxi revolution is right around the corner?

Nice try

Ps- there are only two possible reasons why you would post such a post:

1. You're just a regular guy who just so happens to REALLY think robo taxis are gonna be a thing

Or

2. You are somehow connected to the SDC biz and it would be financially beneficial to you for people to embrace the bots into their lives.

If it's #1 I'm not mad at you, but in time you will see you were wrong.

If it's #2, my advice- get out of that biz now before you lose your shirt.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> The beginning of the end Of the human driving ingredient.
> The good news is other comparable low skill set careers available:
> 
> Movie theater & sporting event usher/ ticket taker
> ...


I believe you get free uniforms at Taco Bell. So take that into account.










Dibs on the chick with the hat.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

London Tube said:


> I believe you get free uniforms at Taco Bell. So take that into account.
> 
> View attachment 253112


Snappy ‼Threads


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> Snappy ‼Threads


I added: Dibs on the chick with the hat. I see there are already 200 dibs for the other hat wearer.



goneubering said:


> We appreciate another shining example of authentic Tomato gibberish.


goneubering aka goobering, are you ever going to post a pic? May I make a suggestion?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> There's 30 Aptiv Lyft "SDC" running here in Las Vegas. I put SDC in quotes because the hundreds and hundreds of times I've seen one over the last few months having to navigate Strip traffic, pickups, and pedestrians, it was driven by the human driver. They are just rolling advertisements.


just like Waymo and the rest of the sdc's, they are just regular rideshares because they never drive themselves

because no company wants to be the first to kill a kid on the street while on a ride


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Hey transporter007 so let me get this straight.... we have SDCs in Vegas that cant even drive without the help of a human driver and to you that means that the robot taxi revolution is right around the corner?
> 
> Nice try
> 
> ...


transporter007's response was obviously pre-typed, at the ready to copy/paste, since the response was not related at all to what was quoted.


transporter007 said:


> The beginning of the end Of the human driving ingredient.


(Unlike you, I will directly address your statements)
Uber's SDC returned to public roads, but they will be driven 100% by humans. Sounds like the beginning back to the beginning.


transporter007 said:


> The good news is other comparable low skill set careers available:
> 
> Movie theater & sporting event usher/ ticket taker
> Janitorial services
> ...


If you wouldn't mind, could you please direct to these jobs in my area, you listed guaranteeing me at least $20/hr. I couldn't find any. I'm in the Las Vegas valley. Thanks in advance.

Regarding "my only asset", as you call it, I consider it an earning tool. I've already collected the value of it many, many times over. It's all gravy now. In the future, I may need another, then I'll just do the same. No big deal. You see, you didn't count on it, but I've done the math.
Seems Aptiv is driving their asset into the ground, rolling around as advertisement for SDC. A SDC actually driven by humans the majority of the time. Wouldn't a SDC run their "only asset" into the ground just the same as you claim I'm doing? Actually they would do it faster and at much greater cost.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi Loves your reasoning ability and mathematical prose.
> the perfect low wage non employee contractor.
> 
> Jobs listed guarantee you $7.50 an hour. Exactly what you're earning after real world expenses. $20 per? Bwahahahaha
> ...


So that's a NO then? Guess I'll keep doing what I'm doing. But if you find it, let me know ASAP. Prefer flexible hours, too.
(BTW, I think you meant to say "mathematical prowess" not "prose". Luckily it's back to school time. Maybe you'll learn that in the next grade)


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Seems Aptiv is driving their asset into the ground, rolling around as advertisement for SDC. A SDC actually driven by humans the majority of the time. Wouldn't a SDC run their "only asset" into the ground just the same as you claim I'm doing? Actually they would do it faster and at much greater cost.


You do understand the concept of research and development, right? Read the article. Are you going to drive for 19 cents a mile to undercut sdc's?

https://www.wsj.com/articles/late-to-the-driverless-revolution-1534520404


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> The Segway people thought that the Segway was going to be as big as the iPhone, too


But mall cops get all the chicks. What woman can refuse a man in uniform on a Segway.

Women always say 'there's something about a man in a uniform'...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> You do understand the concept of research and development, right? Read the article. Are you going to drive for 19 cents a mile to undercut sdc's?
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/late-to-the-driverless-revolution-1534520404


So you are now saying that if Waymo spends enough in "research and development" then sooner or later they will create a robo taxi system that is:

-cheaper than uber
-profitable
-safe
-reliable
-preferred over uber by the public

??????

I got news for you: if you think any amount of money can make all that happen you're out of your mind


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> So you are now saying that if Waymo spends enough in "research and development" then sooner or later they will create a robo taxi system that is:
> 
> -cheaper than uber
> -profitable
> ...


Just need a few more billion dollars and all will be well.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> So you are now saying that if Waymo spends enough in "research and development" then sooner or later they will create a robo taxi system that is:
> 
> -cheaper than uber
> -profitable
> ...


I got new for you, all of those things have existed for over a year.






The only people that refuse to accept it are UP Uber drivers

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4200188-uber-must-autonomous-ride-services


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Waymo and all the other SDC wannabe's exist simply to milk investors out of their money. The product is nothing but dreams and vaporware. If Uber can't send me to the right location 100 percent of the time for one entire day, there's no way in Hell a self-driving car will ever be a reality.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

roadrunner70 said:


> Waymo and all the other SDC wannabe's exist simply to milk investors out of their money. The product is nothing but dreams and vaporware. If Uber can't send me to the right location 100 percent of the time for one entire day, there's no way in Hell a self-driving car will ever be a reality.


Google has been working on self driving cars for 10 years. With their own money.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

London Tube said:


> Google has been working on self driving cars for 10 years. With their own money.


Google is a public company. Their money comes from Wall Street and ad revenue.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

roadrunner70 said:


> Google is a public company. Their money comes from Wall Street and ad revenue.


Really? The money comes from Wall Street? Via an amored car?


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

London Tube said:


> Really? The money comes from Wall Street? Via an amored car?


No. It comes via an IPO and, in Google's case, a second offering as well.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

roadrunner70 said:


> No. It comes via an IPO and, in Google's case, a second offering as well.


He got it again


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

roadrunner70 said:


> No. It comes via an IPO and, in Google's case, a second offering as well.


You mean in 2005, four years before Google started working on self driving cars?


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

They spent all their money in a few years? Seriously, what are you trying to prove?


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

roadrunner70 said:


> They spent all their money in a few years? Seriously, what are you trying to prove, other than the fact that you're a prick?


Let's review, shall we? You said: Waymo and all the other SDC wannabe's exist simply to milk investors out of their money. Lucy, you got some splainin' to do.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Molotov cocktails will become popular again. So many problems with driverless cars. Who pays for vomit last customer or the customers who didn't notice? Who cleans the car out. Hacking is also going to happen. The list goes on and on. They were trying to teach cars aggressive behavior because pedestrians will take advantage of a self driving cars in big cities. This will not end up well.... I say if you see a driverless car slash the tires and set it on fire.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Molotov cocktails will become popular again. So many problems with driverless cars. Who pays for vomit last customer or the customers who didn't notice? Who cleans the car out. Hacking is also going to happen. The list goes on and on. They were trying to teach cars aggressive behavior because pedestrians will take advantage of a self driving cars in big cities. This will not end up well.... I say if you see a driverless car slash the tires and set it on fire.


The puker pays for the puking cause there won't be a next customer after the puking due to cameras and puke sensors. Guido and Tobey will clean out the car and Waymo will bill the puker's account.

*Say what you will about self-driving cars - the security is looking 'OK'*
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/10/autonomous_car_hacking/

"The list goes on and on." Please list the list so we can go over each item one by one.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

London Tube said:


> You do understand the concept of research and development, right? Read the article. Are you going to drive for 19 cents a mile to undercut sdc's?
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/late-to-the-driverless-revolution-1534520404


I'm not sure what your point is, other than to automatically agree with/defend transporter007 (assuming he is a different person than you)
R&D is throwing money into an idea with no immediate earning return. So then you agree, a SDC is being driven into the ground with hopeful future earnings. Sounds like a lot of earned driving hours needed to recover the $50,000 cost of SDC, plus maintenance, plus R&D recovery, plus, plus,.....
Sounds worse than what I'm currently doing. (Hopefully transporter007 finds this high paying, flexible hour unicorn job for me soon)

_Quote: "Read the article."_
I couldn't. WSJ wants money to read their article. Article seems unrelated anyway.

_Quote: "Are you going to drive for 19 cents a mile to undercut sdc's?_
If there comes a time where I'm not earning what I want to earn, then of course, I would stop RS.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm not sure what your point is, other than to automatically agree with/defend transporter007 (assuming he is a different person than you)
> R&D is throwing money into an idea with no immediate earning return. So then you agree, a SDC is being driven into the ground with hopeful future earnings. Sounds like a lot of earned driving hours needed to recover the $50,000 cost of SDC, plus maintenance, plus R&D recovery, plus, plus,.....
> Sounds worse than what I'm currently doing. (Hopefully transporter007 finds this high paying, flexible hour unicorn job for me soon)
> 
> ...


The Seeking Alpha article is free but the gist is the same. Human driven rideshare can not compete with self driving taxis.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4200188-uber-must-autonomous-ride-services


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

London Tube said:


> The Seeking Alpha article is free but the gist is the same. Human driven rideshare can not compete with self driving taxis.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4200188-uber-must-autonomous-ride-services


That article is speculative opinions and assumptions regarding the operating costs of RS vs. SDC to Uber.
(I don't agree with the numbers but I'll use them)
transporter007's criticism was my earnings, or lack thereof in his opinion, while driving my car into the ground.
Using the article's numbers, this fantasy Uber SDC would be earning about $11.20/hr, in a perfect world, under ideal conditions.
Where's the criticism for driving a $50,000 SDC into the ground, while earning significantly less than I do?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> I got new for you, all of those things have existed for over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of BS are you talking about?

Let me explain something to you;

If a robo taxi system exists and it is so minuscule that it is in no way a threat to uber then it is as if IT DOESNT EXIST AT ALL. Go that?

There's a huge difference between kindergarten and college, som.



London Tube said:


> The Seeking Alpha article is free but the gist is the same. Human driven rideshare can not compete with self driving taxis.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4200188-uber-must-autonomous-ride-services


That's true if and only if it turns out to become reality what they think it could be in their fantasy. But that's a very big if.



London Tube said:


> Guido and Tobey will clean out the car and Waymo will bill the puker's account.


You know who else used to say that the people maintaining the robo fleet will have Italian names? A guy who used to post on here under the handle "TomatoPaste"

He has deleted that account.

I believe he is you, under a new account.

Question is: why do that? Why switch accounts? If you have something to say, then say it. Don't pretend to be someone else. That's the coward way out.



London Tube said:


> Lucy, you got some splainin' to do.


Ladies and gentlemen, it's official London Tube is the Tomato

The Tomato also has (had) a penchant for talking like Ricky Ricardo.

If his boss, Monica, is reading this: your employee is an embarrassment to your firm.



London Tube said:


> The only people that refuse to accept it are UP Uber drivers


You are on an uber driver board. The only people you SEE here are uber drivers

Facepalm


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> What kind of BS are you talking about?
> 
> Let me explain something to you;
> 
> ...


More proof he's not an employee of any sdc company. Just another sock puppet who likes to argue.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, it's official London Tube is the Tomato


London Tube is in no way affiliated with Mr. Tomato (that Tomato guy).


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

London Tube said:


> London Tube is in no way affiliated with Mr. Tomato (that Tomato guy).


When the technophobes lines are breached their fallback position is always the accusation of:
McCarthyism

Or in this case:
Tomatoism

Sad



roadrunner70 said:


> Google is a public company. Their money comes from Wall Street and ad revenue.


As of this post price per share
$1,226.90 USD +4.95 (0.41%)

millions of savvy investors are sure impressed with what googles doing



Roadmasta said:


> Molotov cocktails will become popular again. So many problems with driverless cars. Who pays for vomit last customer or the customers who didn't notice? Who cleans the car out. Hacking is also going to happen. The list goes on and on. They were trying to teach cars aggressive behavior because pedestrians will take advantage of a self driving cars in big cities. This will not end up well.... I say if you see a driverless car slash the tires and set it on fire.


With your belief in an apocalyptic vomit induced SDC future scenario
I bet you think you're earning $25 hourly with uber

Dara Khosrowshahi Loves non employee like you.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> London Tube is in no way affiliated with Mr. Tomato (that Tomato guy).


London Tube regularly copulates with the Tomato guy (Ie masturbation)



transporter007 said:


> When the technophobes lines are breached their fallback position is always the accusation of:
> McCarthyism
> 
> Or in this case:
> ...


Sir, I'll have you know that I've noticed numerous oddly coincidental speech patterns between the Tomato and London Tube. My comparison did not get pulled out of my butt.



transporter007 said:


> As of this post price per share
> $1,226.90 USD +4.95 (0.41%)
> .


Google makes so much money by being the #1 search engine that they can literally burn billions of dollars and still be ok

Which is pretty much what they're doing with SDCs


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Sir, I'll have you know that I've noticed numerous oddly coincidental speech patterns between the Tomato and London Tube. My comparison did not get pulled out of my butt.


Please show us where the Tomato touched you.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sho..._AUIESgB&biw=601&bih=962#imgrc=MXALIXJO6sKj3M:


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> Please show us where the Tomato touched you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sho..._AUIESgB&biw=601&bih=962#imgrc=MXALIXJO6sKj3M:


He touched me in the darkest part of my body- in my soul


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Google makes so much money by being the #1 search engine that they can literally burn billions of dollars and still be ok
> 
> Which is pretty much what they're doing with SDCs


How dare they spend their money on things you don't approve of. The nerve.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> How dare they spend their money on things you don't approve of. The nerve.


You misunderstand me sir

I don't give a flying rip what they spend their money on. I'm just saying as a friend and a gentleman my sincere advice if they intend to make money (instead of lose money) would be not to do that.

They certainly have every right not to listen to me, but if they do that.... ok well good luck is all I'm saying.

And yes... you have been "Sir'd"


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> When the technophobes lines are breached their fallback position is always the accusation of:
> McCarthyism
> 
> Or in this case:
> ...


How many Tomatoes are there on here? Apparently there's a Tomato behind every bush. A freakin' Tomato-palooza


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> The Tomato also has (had) a penchant for talking like Ricky Ricardo.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

London Tube said:


> Let's review, shall we? You said: Waymo and all the other SDC wannabe's exist simply to milk investors out of their money. Lucy, you got some splainin' to do.


I was wrong. That explains it.

I do think that some good will come out of SDC research, but fully autonomous cars will not replace human rideshare drivers. I think the end result will be autonomous vehicles on fixed routes (this already exists in some places) and autonomous tech becoming standard in cars and trucks. That's as far as it will go.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

roadrunner70 said:


> I was wrong. That explains it.
> 
> I do think that some good will come out of SDC research, but fully autonomous cars will not replace human rideshare drivers. I think the end result will be autonomous vehicles on fixed routes (this already exists in some places) and autonomous tech becoming standard in cars and trucks. That's as far as it will go.


Fair enough. I predict society will ban human drivers within ten years. Not from all roads, but most.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> Fair enough. I predict society will ban human drivers within ten years. Not from all roads, but most.


I predict that if this happens the people who sign London Tube 's checks stand to make a lot of money, so no matter WHAT London Tube actually believes, he will publicly put his support behind any scenario that makes his clients rich.


----------

